# XM Satellite Radio Surpasses Four Million Subscribers



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Washington D.C., May 16, 2005 -- XM Satellite Radio (NASDAQ: XMSR), the nation's leading satellite radio provider, announced today that it exceeded four million subscribers last week, extending its significant leadership position in the satellite radio industry.

"By adding one million new subscribers in less than five months, XM is clearly the fastest-growing satellite radio company," said Hugh Panero, president and CEO of XM Satellite Radio. "Our tremendous subscriber growth is a testament to XM's ever-increasing momentum and we look forward to hitting our target of 5.5 million subscribers by the year's end.

MORE


----------

